# Comcast ???



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Just to compare
Macbook 23000 or so on wireless, PC is 7600 0n the same router.
Both about 2200 upload?
The mysteries of the internet and the confusion of computers.
I still use a pencil and paper for notes, or a piece of 2x4 or sheetrock, cardboard whatever for taking phone calls.


----------

